
Show HN: CloudCron: Run Docker-based cron jobs in cloud easily - mathnmusic
https://cloudcron.polyglot.network/
======
mathnmusic
Hello HN,

I decided to build this because we needed to set up daily webpage performance
audits by running `lighthouse` against our websites on daily basis and
emailing the generated report. The plumbing required to run existing command-
line tools as cron jobs is still too high.

CloudCron runs on Google Cloud Platform and Kubernetes Engine and should scale
pretty nicely. I'd love to have you try it out. You can run 3 tasks for a
total cost of $ 15 for completely free.

